# Post your diets



## officersdr (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been watching for a while and building my SS Yukon. I love seeing all the impressive weight loss in the " weigh in" thread, but I have not found anything about what you guys are doing to lose all this weight.

I'm 6'2" and 270lbs, I would like to be 210 by Jan 2012. I need some ideas on how I can reach this goal......

.......Help me be able to do my Hasslehoff impression when I go to Kona......Without me knocking myself out with my MO-OBS ( man boobs )


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

here is what I do...

Eat: RAW foods. Raw fruits, nuts, veggies, sprouted grains, etc. You cannot eat too much raw foods. I shoot for 80% raw...that means I can eat cooked meals 4 times a week out of the total 21 meals. Miso Soup is nice too. Raw can be tough to do in the winter, as we need warming foods to get us thru

Avoid: anything with High Fructose Corn Syrup, refined sugar, soda, dairy, limited meat exposure. Avoid anything that didn't exist 100 years ago.

Typical day for me:
1. Bowl of fruit for breakfast (dozen blackberries, dozen raspberries, some pinapple)
2. Smoothie for lunch (banana, handfull of raw nuts, some supplement powder, a salad's worth of kale and or spinach, spoon of yogurt, couple strawberries and a touch of stevia)
3. Snack (apple, chips/hummus
4. Sensible dinner (big salad or 1 small portion of either fish or bird, cooked vegetables). Glass of wine.

Good luck! I weighed in less today than I have in 5 years.


----------



## officersdr (Jan 15, 2011)

WOW!!! never thought about raw food....

I lost a bunch of weight about 7yrs ago doing the Atkins thing. Dropped 45lbs in 4mths,but couldn't get anymore off.

Why not eat more meat for portein??


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Atkins is great for short-term weight loss, but at the cost of trashing your body nutritionally (IMO).

From a logical perspective, it makes sense to me that raw foods are best, as the lack of cooking (pasteurization is cooking too, fwiw) maintains a better nutrient/vitamin/mineral availability. 

Why would I need more protein? Don't get me wrong, I dig some sushi/nigiri, raw eggs in the smoothies, nuts, etc...


----------



## officersdr (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought that a big protein was from meat????

And minimal was from plant


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

officersdr said:


> I thought that a big protein was from meat????
> 
> And minimal was from plant


Sure. How much protein do you think you need, and why?


----------



## officersdr (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know....That just what I've heard.......Eat more and lose more weight.

That's why I'm looking here, to see everyone else's diets and and adapt one that fits my lifestyle.


----------



## officersdr (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know....That just what I've heard.......Eat more and lose more weight.

That's why I'm looking here, to see everyone else's diets and and adapt one that fits my lifestyle.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

officersdr said:


> I don't know....That just what I've heard.......Eat more and lose more weight.
> 
> That's why I'm looking here, to see everyone else's diets and and adapt one that fits my lifestyle.


Honestly, I think you could eat lean meat every day. Red meat is the bad stuff. Fish/chicken/turkey is just fine by me!

I am not an excercise physiologist, I didn't study nutrition in school or anything like that, but running thru a couple of calculators online, I see that my daily protein intake "should" be close to 100g.

I have no idea how I would eat 100g of protein a day. 
Chicken breast (1/4 lb) is about 30g of protein....just to give you an idea...


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

First off....if you wanna pull a hasselhoff, apparently all you need is a good bottle of scotch. 


two years ago when I dropped 60 pounds, I did nothing except just ride my ass off. No change in diet...just ride literally every day, even if it was for 1 mile. Most days were between 15 and 40. That was a lot of work though, and I plateau'd at about 225. I'm @ 250 now and looking to get under 2, so now I have basic, simple, easy rules to help, on top of killing myself on the bike.

1.) No sodas/energy drinks/etc. Water, tea, milk, lemonade, coffee or juice.
2.) ALWAYS eat breakfast.
3.) Don't eat out unless it's an absolute necessity or a special occasion (IE someone else's bday.)
4.) Mix the diet up. If you eat the same thing every day, you'll get bored.

Also, don't buy a diet book...you'll go nuts. Small changes make a big difference. Good luck!


Also, reading through the replies, you can buy lean red meat, but it's expensive.


----------



## officersdr (Jan 15, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.....Scotch.

That's going to be my biggest hurdle is my sweet tooth. And I'm done with diet books.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

officersdr said:


> I have been watching for a while and building my SS Yukon. I love seeing all the impressive weight loss in the " weigh in" thread, but I have not found anything about what you guys are doing to lose all this weight.
> 
> I'm 6'2" and 270lbs, I would like to be 210 by Jan 2012. I need some ideas on how I can reach this goal......
> 
> .......Help me be able to do my Hasslehoff impression when I go to Kona......Without me knocking myself out with my MO-OBS ( man boobs )


How bad do you really want it and are you really ready to permanently change your lifestyle? Unless your answer is really bad and you're ready to make sacrifices to get there AND you're ready to permanently give up bad habits... Don't bother!

However, if you're ready it's WAY WORTH IT!!!

I went from 300+ (296 when I started "weighing in"), 6' 5" 48yr old to 215 in 7 months. I've spent the last 5 months hovering ~210 working to get under 200lbs. All blood work normal/excellent and RHR ~50BPM! I've documented what I've done and am willing to share any pearls of wisdom. The biggest is to give up simple carbs! Quite frankly, they are awful for your body. Second, 3-5 cadio sessions/wk! There's more... Let me know!


----------



## vessel (Nov 7, 2010)

dadtorbn said:


> How bad do you really want it and are you really ready to permanently change your lifestyle? Unless your answer is really bad and you're ready to make sacrifices to get there AND you're ready to permanently give up bad habits... Don't bother!
> 
> However, if you're ready it's WAY WORTH IT!!!
> 
> I went from 300+ (296 when I started "weighing in"), 6' 5" 48yr old to 215 in 7 months. I've spent the last 5 months hovering ~210 working to get under 200lbs. All blood work normal/excellent and RHR ~50BPM! I've documented what I've done and am willing to share any pearls of wisdom. The biggest is to give up simple carbs! Quite frankly, they are awful for your body. Second, 3-5 cadio sessions/wk! There's more... Let me know!


I would appreciate hearing more about your diet.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jandy (Jul 2, 2010)

For me the word "diet" does not work. What did work was a complete lifestyle change. I have tried many diets over the last several years only to lose weight initially but then I had trouble keeping it off and eventually gained it back and then some. I was 382lbs as of June 27, 2010 when I started the weight watchers program. Since today is my 8th month anniversary I thought I would post. In the past eight months I have lost over 154lbs. I have to admit I have done a lot of work on the spinning bikes and treadmills in that time but what has really worked is portion control. In the WW program you can eat what ever you like but you have to maintain portion control and that is what will teach you to control your weight in the future when you go into "maintenance mode". Everyone is different when it comes to loosing weight, what works for some may not work for others. But when it comes down to it no matter what kind of "diet" you explore it has to be realistic and you have to be able to maintain after the "diet" phase is over. Whatever plan you choose I wish you good luck!


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

dadtorbn said:


> How bad do you really want it and are you really ready to permanently change your lifestyle? Unless your answer is really bad and you're ready to make sacrifices to get there AND you're ready to permanently give up bad habits... Don't bother!
> 
> However, if you're ready it's WAY WORTH IT!!!
> 
> I went from 300+ (296 when I started "weighing in"), 6' 5" 48yr old to 215 in 7 months. I've spent the last 5 months hovering ~210 working to get under 200lbs. All blood work normal/excellent and RHR ~50BPM! I've documented what I've done and am willing to share any pearls of wisdom. The biggest is to give up simple carbs! Quite frankly, they are awful for your body. Second, 3-5 cadio sessions/wk! There's more... Let me know!


You sound like an infomercial. I'm expecting your next post to mention something along the lines of "just three easy payments of $999.95..."

Also, that part about "giving up bad habits" etc...it all just depends. I dropped 60 pounds in a year by doing nothing than riding as much and as often as I could. I still drank like a fish. Still ate fast food. Ate the hell out of some carbs. (Italian family) But I rode my ass off. It would probably have been easier if I HAD changed my diet, but all these people that go on and on about how they changed so much, and you have to make "major life changes" are simply trying to convince other people that the seaweed and sawgrass diet they are on is what everybody needs.

I'll say it again. Make SMALL changes that YOU can live with. If you go head over heels into some crazy drastic diet, or if you start making giant changes in lifestyle or diet, then you're just going to be miserable and end up quitting.

I read an article in dirt rag...that's what got me started. It was about a (non-clyde) rider who made a personal goal of riding every day for a month straight, at least a little bit. Even if he had no time, he'd at least get a mile in here or there. It was inspiring the way he talked about the satisfaction of accomplishment. I wanted that feeling, so I did the same. I wasn't even concerned about weight loss, I just wanted to make it 30 days. I rode in the rain. I rode after getting back drunk from the bars. I rode* regardless*, always at least a mile. Most rides were longer. I had some spills, I had some scars, but man....that 31st day was the best ride ever. I rocked that ****, and ended up losing 10 pounds without even having thought about it. I kept riding, and lost 60, always at least a mile. No diet changes. No drastic lifestyle changes. Just a simple ride. Try that. If you don't enjoy yourself, you're only going to be miserable. Weight loss can't be a chore.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> here is what I do...
> 
> Eat: RAW foods. Raw fruits, nuts, veggies, sprouted grains, etc. You cannot eat too much raw foods. I shoot for 80% raw...that means I can eat cooked meals 4 times a week out of the total 21 meals. Miso Soup is nice too. Raw can be tough to do in the winter, as we need warming foods to get us thru
> 
> ...


YUP! Me TOO! I converted to a mostly RAW, high fruit, low fat vegan LIFESTYLE on Jan 3 and have already lost 30lbs! In addition to my new dietary lifestyle I am also committed to riding 3 days a week, and doing resistance training 3 days a week. My body has become a furnace!

My journey started by watching a pre screening of the documentary, "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead." Then I expanded on the film's juicing idea and added green smoothies after reading Victoria Boutenko's book, "Green For Life."

Typical day for me includes 4 Oranges OR Apples OR Pears for meal one. A delicious 16oz. 2 Apple, 1/2 Beat, 4 Carrots, 4 sticks Celery, 2 cups Spinach (Or Kale) juice drink for meal two. 32oz Green smoothie for meal three (1 bunch leafy greens[kale/spinach/romaine etc.] 1 apple, 2 bananas, and a handful of either blueberries or strawberries) for meal 3. A large mixed fruit & berry bowl for meal 4 and a 4-5 ingredient spinach/romaine garden salad with balsamic vinegar & 2 tblsp cold fused flaxseed oil for my last meal. I also drink about 8 glasses of R/O filtered water a day.

Occasionally I will replace the garden salad with a raw almond butter/raw honey sandwich on food for life's sprouted grain bread. I also replace the meal 1 morning fruits with food for life's sprouted grain cereal & Silk Soy milk once or twice a week.

I can't tell you guys enough how much better I feel eating this way! I fall asleep almost instantly after my head hits the pillow, I stay asleep for 7 full hours instead of 9-10 restless hours, I awake with an amazing amount of energy and motivation, and I don't ever need to take naps!

Also, I have been battling really bad GERD for 15 years that I treated with a daily Prevacid poison pill that basically turned off my body's ability to produce natural, healthy stomach acid to digest my food. Well, within weeks of my dietary change my GERD was completely gone and I haven't taken a single Prevacid pill in 6 weeks!

I bet I will have lost 60lbs and be back down to my high school graduation weight within 6 months of eating like this!

You guys wouldn't believe how easy it is to eat like this either. I used to eat a diet consisting of sugary cereal for breakfast, fast food for lunch, candy bar/chips for a snack, fast food for dinner, ice cream for desert. I was totally addicted to fat, sugar and cooked carbs. If I can do this, ANYONE can! The almost instant results in both weight loss and energy are so motivating that I truly believe anybody can make this change! And seriously, I'm NEVER hungry.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

H3LlIoN said:


> and you have to make "major life changes" are simply trying to convince other people that the seaweed and sawgrass diet they are on is what everybody needs. .


Wow, if you really believe that.. you just don't get it. No matter what anyone says, it's a ton easier to just not EAT those extra, useless, calories than it is to burn them off, period. Do I eat an extremely strict diet? No. Do I eat sensibly 90% of the time? Yep. Oh and I ride a ton actually.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

officersdr said:


> I don't know....That just what I've heard.......Eat more and lose more weight.
> 
> That's why I'm looking here, to see everyone else's diets and and adapt one that fits my lifestyle.


 In actuality, one bunch of green leafy veggies (spinach/kale/romaine) consists of MORE usable proteins, enzymes and amino acids than a 16oz T-bone steak. And if you eat your veggies in a smoothie with fresh organic fruits, it will taste sweet & delicious, be very easily digested by your body and instantly turned into energy! Woo hoo!

Also, the amount of protein we actually need compared to what the FDA has been recommending for as long as anyone can remember, is out of sync. We need much less protein than we think. Basically, a long time ago some scientist discovered that the body was mostly made of proteins, so everyone assumed that we need to eat a bunch of protein. Not true! We actually are eating way too much protein as a society and it shows by how many people suffer from kidney stones and kidney failure nowadays.

I just learned all this stuff by reading Victoria Boutenko's book, "Food for LIfe." She backs all the info in her book with a metric SH! T- ton of scientific studies. She did her homework! Her book is amazing and I highly recommend it!


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> Honestly, I think you could eat lean meat every day. Red meat is the bad stuff. Fish/chicken/turkey is just fine by me!
> 
> I am not an excercise physiologist, I didn't study nutrition in school or anything like that, but running thru a couple of calculators online, I see that my daily protein intake "should" be close to 100g.
> 
> ...


There are still some big problems with eating any kind of meat, even lean. First, the vast majority of meat in our world is from animals who are fed a diet of genetically modified corn and pumped full of harmful antibiotics! How good could their meat be for us?

Second, the simple act of cooking meat removes most of the natural enzymes we need to digest it, vitamins and minerals we think we're getting from it, and also completely changes the scientific properties turning what we think is nutritious meat into acidic cancer causing toxins! Sounds harsh I know, but it's the truth.

The only good thing about eating meat is the taste.

If you read, "The China Study" by T. Colin Campbell you will most likely never want to eat meat again! Be careful though, once you go down the rabbit hole, your entire perspective changes. Kind of like the Matrix, lol.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

H3LlIoN said:


> You sound like an infomercial. I'm expecting your next post to mention something along the lines of "just three easy payments of $999.95..."
> 
> Also, that part about "giving up bad habits" etc...it all just depends. I dropped 60 pounds in a year by doing nothing than riding as much and as often as I could. I still drank like a fish. Still ate fast food. Ate the hell out of some carbs. (Italian family) But I rode my ass off. It would probably have been easier if I HAD changed my diet, but all these people that go on and on about how they changed so much, and you have to make "major life changes" are simply trying to convince other people that the seaweed and sawgrass diet they are on is what everybody needs.
> 
> ...


Outstanding! Do what works for you! This was me in my twenties! I had only myself to worry about! Whenever I had free time (which was really ALL the time), I could ride. I wasn't' careful about what I ate because I burned it off. I'd drink like a fish occasionally, eat like crap, fast food, burgers etc... I never really put on weight. I was never skinny but I was fit and strong!.

When you raise a family and you're actually invovled with your kids activities and not making them sacrifice for you let me know how your "eat anything in sight diet" works out...

My wife is also from a very Italian family. Not to stereotype... Their diet has tons of simple carbs (pasta, etc...). Not one of them over 40 is skinny. They all range from overweight to obese. I was there and I will never go back.

You're dead right with making simple changes you can live with. Changing lifestyles is hard. Going cold turkey to a new lifestyle is damn near impossible. It took me 4-6months to end up pretty good about my diet (food intake). It's funny though I really do not miss a single thing that I thought I couldn't give up. Transitioning to it one step at a time and taking it to the next level each time you plateau is the path I followed.

How'd your diet work out when winter hit and you had to dial back the cardio work? I've put on 5-7 lbs from my low of 203. I know why I have... Wine and marginally healthy late night snacks. I'll fix it when daylight saving comes around and I can squeeze one ride a week in. If I'm lucky two. I coach both my sons little league teams cart my daughter to high school lacrosse practices and games, have a working wife and my kids do not go to day care. I have a full time job requiring travel occasionally.

Anyhow, simple carbs suck for your body period! Corn syrup and diet sodas are equally bad. There's no need for them. They all cause spikes in your blood sugar which is bad for you. Raw foods are best. Veggies, fruit, low fat protein sources (boneless skinless chicken), fish etc...


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

vessel said:


> I would appreciate hearing more about your diet.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't think that I've found the magic formula... I just do what I've been doing since it seems to work for me. I'm trying to make life style changes I can live with because I do not want this to be a "diet" otherwise once a goal is reached I'm afraid I'd revert back and the weight comes back... When I plateau for an extended period of time I'll adjust again and revise as appropriate. Until then, I'm okay with being really boring.

Here's what I do for meals:
First thing in the morning-1-2 double Lattes (you gotta live)
Breakfast (~ 2hrs after I get up): 1-multi vitamin, 1/2 a container of no fat cottage cheese (8oz) with berries if they're in season, 1 banana and an orange between then and lunch

Exercise (as many days as my schedule will allow):
Lunch time exercise: Spin my ass off for 45 minutes. Ideally Monday is speed intervals, Wednesday is climbing intervals, Friday more speed work. As my health has improved It gets harder to elevate my heart rate near MHR. I try to get a 2-4hr bike ride in during the weekend. However, with kids sports, wife working and shorter days I do not always succeed.
Running: I've added running and am trying to get 3 runs a week in. Tuesday, Thursday and once on the weekend. Right now I run about 5-6 miles using the Galloway method (run/walk intervals).

Lunch (immediately after spinning): Large Low carbwrap with preshreaded salad mix, 3 slices of turkey meat (typically Oscar Meyer because of shelf life), an orange, 1.5oz lean beef jerky.

Afternoon snack: I'm usually not hungry. However, I piece of fruit if needed (OR GRAPES, IN SEASON, YUMMY AND CHEAP)

dinner: Whatever the family is having (usually). However, I minimize simple carbs. breads, rice etc... I also try to grill up marinated chicken on the weekend so if it's really crazy and the family wants pasta I'll have a piece of chick and veggies and/or a salad.
After dinner snacks: Raw veggies (raddishes, carrots, celery peppers and tomatoes)

I weigh myself EVER day multiple times but I track one. The one when I get out of my morning shower. This is the most consistent time to weigh one's self. It's enabled me to see the effect of things that I eat have on my weight. For example, I now have no desire to eat "extra" salt. It takes 2-3 days for my weight to recover. However, when it does it's a fairly sharp drop in weight for 2-3 days. In other words I think I continued to lose fat but I was retaining water for a few days. Secondly, alcohol is similar to salt. I haven't had a beer since January (except for a couple after the Fondo, well deserved I believe) and if I have more than a good sized glass of wine I'll pay in weight for 2-3 days. Weighing myself every day and tracking it in an excel spread sheet against my predefined goals provides enough negative feedback. Bad habits are much more unattractive because I understand how they are deterring me from reaching goals I've set. It's also enabled me to realize I can "pig out" on veggies after dinner and it won't affect my weight the next day! Positive reinforcement for eating "right"! 

Peer shame provides another motivation. I have told people I'm losing weight. Also, there's a mountain bike forum that I read and post on that has a few of motivational tools. One for miles ridden, one for weight tracking and another thread that I started that's kind of a personal journal.

I think the minimization of simple carbs in concert with a large increase in aerobic activity has made a big difference for me.

Last notes that are my feeling about what's going on with my body:
I've come to realize that for me simple carbs are not very good. My body metabolizes them very quickly and I get a sugar high. I think that same sugar high triggers my body to store the extra sugars as fat. In an hour the blood sugar levels drop again and instead of my body metabolizing fat I get hungry and want to eat again! Since I don't eat much simple carbs anymore I'm never "starving" and when I'm hungry the feeling is entirely different. I think my blood sugar levels are much flatter now. The meals I am eating take a bit long to digest. I would guess that my body is much more used to metabolizing fat as my blood sugar drops slowly. Also, I'm not certain, however, I might have been doing a bit of "bonk training" in the beginning. When I can spin I've burned way more calories than I've consumed by lunch time. It's weird.
**********

Most of what I've done is based on this website:
http://www.caloriesperhour.com/tutorial.php

And Livestrong as supplemental info on foods, etc...

Another good reference/read is "Younger Next Year" by Crowley & Lodge

It takes about 2 weeks to adjust and they really suck. After that it's not bad at all.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

dysfunction said:


> Wow, if you really believe that.. you just don't get it. No matter what anyone says, it's a ton easier to just not EAT those extra, useless, calories than it is to burn them off, period. Do I eat an extremely strict diet? No. Do I eat sensibly 90% of the time? Yep. Oh and I ride a ton actually.


I don't think you qualify as a seaweed and sawgrass diet. I was talking about the diehard diet club. I don't think ANYONE here qualifies.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

dadtorbn said:


> Outstanding! Do what works for you! This was me in my twenties! I had only myself to worry about! Whenever I had free time (which was really ALL the time), I could ride. I wasn't' careful about what I ate because I burned it off. I'd drink like a fish occasionally, eat like crap, fast food, burgers etc... I never really put on weight. I was never skinny but I was fit and strong!.
> 
> When you raise a family and you're actually invovled with your kids activities and not making them sacrifice for you let me know how your "eat anything in sight diet" works out...
> 
> ...


I don't have a "eat anything in sight diet." I was merely saying that I did not change my diet at all from what it normally is. Italians eat lots of carbs. It's not a stereotype.

It's crazy how many excuses people can come up with.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

Jandy said:


> For me the word "diet" does not work. What did work was a complete lifestyle change. I have tried many diets over the last several years only to lose weight initially but then I had trouble keeping it off and eventually gained it back and then some.


I agree with you on this point and I'll take it a step further. I think that for obese people eating is an addiction. Obese people eat to fulfill emotional voids rather than their nutritional needs. For me, going RAW was a way to eliminate the addictive cycle. Since cooking food greatly decreases (some would argue that it completely eliminates) food's nutritional value, I don't find any reason, other than taste, to ingest it. Therefore I don't keep it around and it isn't a temptation. After only 6 weeks I find my tastes and urges are starting to change. For instance, the smell of ranch dressing makes me gag now. However the smell of fresh Kale makes me salivate. Cooked food, and the emotions that go along with them are slowly starting to fade from my reality.

RAW might not be for everyone. I realize it sounds pretty extreme, especially at first. But holly hell has it been a life saver for me. If anyone wants to know more about this lifestyle check out any of Victoria Boutenko's books. They are a great start. And no, I don't benefit in any way from the sales of her books, lol. They have just been of great influence and help for me personally. Also, the documentary, "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead" is a must see!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I just eat a normal balanced diet, with one small adjust.

After my main evening meal, instead of desert I have a protein/fruit smoothie.

It handles the sweet craving and tops me up to the 100g protein needed.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Breakfast - Eggs, Spinach, Black Beans
Snack - Banana + Coffee *Cream and Honey*
Lunch - Salad + Protein * Protein is pretty much any clean meat. Tuna, Chicken, Etc*
Snack - Half ProteinBar
Pre Workout Snack - Usually the other half of a Protien Bar.
Dinner - Big Protien Shake + Ground Flax and a Chicken Breast with Steamed Veg

In the winter I usually just sit in a spin class for about 1 and a half hours *I get there early* and set sustained climbs during the instructor lead part of the warm up.


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

I weigh about 215 right now, I'm down from about 250 last summer. The biggest thing I can say is watch the sugar! I typically avoid anything that has more than about 12g of sugar per serving. Also... DON'T *drink* any colories, it's so easy not to.

Don't starve yourself, ever. Eat about every three hours, but smaller portions.


----------



## rcp916 (Aug 27, 2010)

Go on bodybuilding.com and read up on the fat loss page. There is a lot of good info in there but there is a lot of bro science in there as well. At my highest weight I was weighing in at 275 lbs and today I'm close to 200 ( 5' 8"). Me personally, I am in a fat loss diet where I am steadily losing 2 lbs a week by eating 1850 daily calories approximately 200g carbs,45-60g fat,and 170-190g of protein. Yeah that's a hell of a lot of protein but I am trying to keep as much of my muscle mass as possible. Everybody thinks it is possible to build muscle while losing fat at the same time but it is not possible, but it is possible to keep the muscle mass you already have while losing the fat,but you need to eat a ton of protein. 

I EAT most of my protein in the form of LEAN MEAT!!!! and supplement with 2 protein shakes a day usually snacks. I have nothing against a Vegan Vegetarian lifestyle but it is definitely not for me.I don't believe in no carb low carb. I still eat bread,chips,cheese,regular ranch dressing with my salads, etc. I just make sure to eat the SERVING size or cut it in half,and as far as soda I still drink diet soda and liberal amounts of water.

This year I have lost a total of 40 lbs starting around mid December last year (wanted to beat the resolutioner's). Here are a couple of pix of my progress. The one in the pool is fourth of July 2009 about 275 lbs and the other is about a month ago about 220lbs. Today I'm 200 lbs and have 10 more lbs to lose. Once I achieve my weight goal I will maintain my weight by eating around 2300 calories a day. I have always heard the last 10 pounds was the hardest,I'll keep you guys posted. 

Also not to offend anybody but... Show me a picture of a JACKED Vegetarian and I'll show you [email protected]!!! Thanks rcp916


----------



## rcp916 (Aug 27, 2010)

bump


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

rcp916 said:


> Also not to offend anybody but... Show me a picture of a JACKED Vegetarian and I'll show you [email protected]!!! Thanks rcp916


Not that I really care but their are lots of jacked vegetarian bodybuilders out there. Just do a google search. I met a 6'4 280lb vegetarian D1 lineman a couple years ago, dude was huge and massive. You can still get lean or put on a considerable amount of musle on a veggie diet but its going to take a lot of work and attention to detail.
BTW: I'm not a vegetarian.


----------



## ColoradoClark (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm at ~240 now, down from 315 in November of 2009. I haven't really done much biking during that time, but I recently started commuting a couple of days a week and the 20.2 mile round trip seems like a great way to burn more fat. I was hitting Crossfit for about 5 months, but have been suffering through a rather painful wrist injury for more than 4 months, so I've cut out Crossfit for awhile, at least until my wrist has fully mended.

I followed a pretty strict Paleo diet for awhile (eg the "caveman" diet) -- and it really helped, but was hard to sustain for a long period of time. I've completely cut out milk products (including cheese and sour cream) which helps cut caloric intake quite a bit. I've eliminated gluten/wheat from my diet, but more because my wife is sensitive to gluten than because I have a problem with it, but cutting out bread/pasta helps save a significant amount of relatively useless calories (assuming that you have excess fat to lose). I've also just about eliminated processed sugar from my diet, although the granola that I like still contains a minimal amount of sugar (4g per serving). If you drink pop, whether regular or diet, I'd highly suggest switching to water: it will take time to get used to it, but it is a heck of a lot healthier in the long run. I don't drink much of anything anymore accept water and coffee.

Summary of my new approach to nutrition: higher protein intake, reduced carbs, especially processed carbs and sugar. Lots of vegies and meat; fruit and nuts in moderation. Eliminated dairy and gluten.

Keep the exercise regular and steady: cycling, running and weightlifting are all good, but a 3 mile walk still burns a good chunk of calories if you are too sore for anything else -- or if the weather sucks. Don't stress the numbers on the scale as long as you feel better and your clothes fit better: the weight will come off if you keep at it - and keep burning more calories than you take in.

Good luck!


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

RCP916 - Man, you look 10 years younger in that second photo! Great job, Keep it up!


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

rcp916 said:


> Also not to offend anybody but... Show me a picture of a JACKED Vegetarian and I'll show you [email protected]!!!


http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/?page=galleries

And the amazing thing is, not one of those people has moobs like you, they even have their own hair ;-)

I can out bench everyone in my club and I am a vegi.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh I forgot to add 'not to offend anybody'. So sorry if anyone was offended before reading this follow up post. =-)


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

This also nicely shows that a steroids make anyone big, no matter what they eat


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

CaveGiant said:


> This also nicely shows that a steroids make anyone big, no matter what they eat


I'm really not trying to side track this thread with this topic but....
That isn't true at all you have to bust your ass at the dinner plate to get huge like that. That dude probably was eating 10,000+ calories a day to stay that big along with his activity level. Steroids are not a wonder drug that make you massive and strong. It takes a lot more work then you think. I know people who "use" and they don't look like much because their diet is garbage.

You can have two of the same guys do the same exact cycles and one will put on 15lbs of muscle while the other guy only puts on 5lbs of muscle. Genetics, diet, and muscle receptors play a huge roll.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

It's funny whenever you ask about diet you get 100 different answers from 100 different people. Not sure which is right but I just try to eat healthy and exercise regularly.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

It is funny, but when yo ask a hundred different doctors, 100 will recommend to eat healthily and exercise regularly =-)


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Technically this is how I diet.

If I feel guilty about eating it because I know its bad for me... its not something I should have ate.

Example: Bag of Chips.


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've been following Weight Watchers on my own - no meetings, no online, since the end of September and I've lost 44.5# so far, my goal was to lose 55# by my 55th birthday, April 30th,I started at 226# and now weigh 181.5#. I've not going to make it, but I'm still happy with the results. BTW, December 2nd I broke my ankle in 3 places - had surgery, in a cast, in a cam boot, off work 9 weeks. Can't wait till I can exercise.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I went high raw vegetarian last June...lost 40 pounds in 2 months...felt great. Then I started working out again...realized a lot of that weight was muscle. Did some research and it was going to be too expensive for me to eat enough protein to build a lot of quality muscle and stay high raw vegetarian so I strayed for the raw and continued vegetarian...in the process I allowed myself to eat too much stuff like pasta. I gain about half my weight back. I decided to go back to meat and in the last couple months I have packed on a LOT of muscle and my strength is coming back quickly. But I am still trying to figure out what ratios are going to work best for me. Right now I have lost BF and added muscle but I am nowhere near a weight I would like to be at...I am still 294 and I want to be 220-240.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Oatmeal or hard boiled eggs with fresh fruit for breakfast; fresh veggies, fruit and a supplement bar for lunch; Meat, steamed veggies/potatoes/rice and bread for dinner and nuts and raisins in between. I eat this way maby 75% of the time or more and I have been able to stay 200-220lbs for 10 years(6'3"). On holidays, dinner dates and cookouts I eat what I want, but in reasonable proportions. And I love beer as a reward.


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

Paleo for Athletes, which is basically lean meats, fresh fruits and veggies. No processed grains, sugars, etc. Oh and get on the saddle or go to the gym as much as possible. My minimum ride is 30 miles. I'm 6"2" started at 220lbs, down to 199 lbs as of this morning.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

My recommendation is read the "south beach diet supercharged" book. It's what a lot of posters above are recommending (under different names)--basically lots of veggies, beans, and lean meat-very low sugar and refined carbs.

It helped me to have the book containing specific recommendations/meal plans to get started until you have confidence. The author is a cardiologist and gives actual medical explanations for why the plan works.


----------



## charliethetuna (Jul 29, 2009)

lean proteins. high colors. chicken breasts. and the most colorful fruits and vegetables you can find. the more colorful your food the better. cut out all the crap. dont go on a diet. change your lifestyle. diets are for chicks trying to get into bridesmaid dresses. change your life, change your life. dont deprive yourself. take one day a week and eat whatever you want. (in moderation). if you like ice cream, eat it. just eat less of it. like pizza? one slice. 
colors and exercise.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

We started a "Biggest Loser" competition at work 6 weeks ago for $50 buy in each with 30 people. Winner takes $1500. After 12 weeks, whoever loses the most weight percentage takes the pot.

I started at 290lbs 6 weeks ago and weighed in a 261lbs. last Tuesday half way into the competition. I am basically doing no/low carb and riding every day while drinking only water.

6am - Metamucil cause low carb will plug you up!

9am - One 12 oz can of tuna with 2TBSP of Mayo and as much mustard as I want. Pepperocinis for flavor.

12pm - ~12oz of leftover Rotesserie Chicken from night before and a few slices of any kind of cheese.

3pm - A couple hard boiled eggs for a snack.

6pm - 10-15 mile ride after work sprinting as much as I can possibly take. Mostly a flat street ride since I dont have time to get to a trail.

7:30pm - Rotesserie chicken and spinach salad with Vinegrette dressing.


On my days off of work my diet stays pretty much the same but I do some 15-20 mile off road climbing rides and alternate some days with strenuous hikes. It helps that I work 12 hour days so I have 3 days off one week, then 4 days off the folllowing week. Averaging 5lbs weight loss per week targeting for 235lbs.


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

Breakfast- 1/2 bannana, 1 scoop protien and water
Snack - 1/2 apple
Lunch - 6oz salmon or chicken, 1 1/2 cup mixed veggies (broccoli, carrots, cauliflower)
Snack- 1/2 apple
Snack - 1/2 cup mixed nuts (cashews, almonds, pistachio) or 4oz tuna
PreWorkout - 8floz grape juice, 1 scoop protien
PostWorkout - 12floz apple juice, 1/2 frozen banana, 1 scoop protien (blended) and 1/4 cup raisins
Dinner - 6oz chicken or salmon
PreSleep 8floz milk (2%lowfat), 1 scoop protien

I tend to eat dinner out once a week, eat in but off diet once a week, and then usually once a week I grill a ribeye and some asparagas for dinner as well.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeti2424 said:


> Breakfast- 1/2 bannana, 1 scoop protien and water
> Snack - 1/2 apple
> Lunch - 6oz salmon or chicken, 1 1/2 cup mixed veggies (broccoli, carrots, cauliflower)
> Snack- 1/2 apple
> ...


What would you guess your protein intake to be per day? Have you noticed it tougher to lose weight while sustaining a higher protein intake?

Ive always been a fan of high protein, to gain/sustain muscle, but have noticed my weight loss tapering off since adding it into my diet "post" workout.


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

Shocker99 said:


> What would you guess your protein intake to be per day? Have you noticed it tougher to lose weight while sustaining a higher protein intake?
> 
> Ive always been a fan of high protein, to gain/sustain muscle, but have noticed my weight loss tapering off since adding it into my diet "post" workout.


Right now it's in the 250 gram range. My biggest thing is trying to keep as much muscle as possible while loosing body fat. I tend to cut out non fruit/vegetable carbohydrates first and protien last.


----------



## jamf (Sep 16, 2005)

A lot of good advice.

Is it really necessary to eat more than 100grams of protein? Is there any health risks eating more than that. I would be worried about burning up my liver and kidneys


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

jamf said:


> A lot of good advice.
> 
> Is it really necessary to eat more than 100grams of protein? Is there any health risks eating more than that. I would be worried about burning up my liver and kidneys


Depends on what you do. If you do any type of resistance training and/or have any muscle mass you need to make sure that your body has enough to repair itself after exercise.

As far as unhealthy there is really no evidence either way in healthy, active individuals.

Poortmans, JR and Dellalieux, O. Do regular high protein diets have potential health risks on kidney function in athletes? Int J Sport Nutr Exerc Metab. 10(1), 28-38, 2000


----------



## jamf (Sep 16, 2005)

thanx for the link


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Man, I'm trying to figure my diet to loose weight. Kinda sucks. Finding something that is good for me, but that does not cut out everything I like. I know things I need to do, like drop the soda and chip habit, which is on the decline anyways.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm on an ice cream and pudding diet for the next few days...got 4 wisdom teeth pulled this morning. This blows :lol:


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I'm on an ice cream and pudding diet for the next few days...got 4 wisdom teeth pulled this morning. This blows :lol:


Rough times....


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeti2424 said:


> Rough times....


Just had some cheesy mashed potatoes though so I'm feelin good. The worst part is I had to get that linkage on the bottom of my tongue cut off. Not sure why but the surgeon greatly reccommended it. It will give me more movement of my tongue...but basically there is a 1.5" stitched incision down the bottom of my tongue and bottom of my mouth. I never realized how much I use my tongue and it hurts worse than the teeth being pulled. The only way I can explain what it looks like is a venus fly trap.. everytime I push my tongue down the stitches on the bottom of my tongue and my mouth mesh and sometimes get stuck..food gets stuck in there and it is a b*tch.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nocturnus said:


> Man, I'm trying to figure my diet to loose weight. Kinda sucks. Finding something that is good for me, but that does not cut out everything I like. I know things I need to do, like drop the soda and chip habit, which is on the decline anyways.


I thought I would never be able to give up soda. It had gotten pretty bad. I could go thru a 12 pack of Coke or Dr Pepper in 2 days. Then I bought 2 liters so it wouldnt be so easy as chugging down a 12oz can. I just went thru more 2 liters. Now 4 months later Im down 40lbs and do not crave soda at all. I still have a few Coke Zero's in the fridge, small 7oz cans I think. But the cravings are gone. I still cant believe it.

I have an 8 y/o so the chips are still around. I dont loadup on chips with any of my meals any longer. But from time to time I can still eat a chip or two and be fine. Still see weight loss in the a.m. the next day.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

I've stopped drinking soda's in the past, but it seems like every time I visit home and see the parents, I start up again. I'm going to try and limit my intake to say one a day. See how that goes, then go from there.. Once I get my vacuum seal bag roll, I'm gonna start buying bulk chicken and freeze it.

Used to have a idea to where I cook all my meals on one day, and seal them up. Then just reheat em and eat..


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I keep ALOT of chicken and ALOT of tilapia in the freezer. However I do not cook and then refreeze. I cook a good bit usually later in the evenings and then just refrigerate it. That way, for me, its quick and easy. And if I started getting late night munchies I'll just go grab a chicken breast tender and have at it. Almost no fat and high in protein. I figure I cant go wrong. 

I think if I had to cook all my meals for the week at one time Id get burnt out on it pretty quick. I can do my meals about 3-4 times a week and it all stays very fresh.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

Here's what I've been doing for the past month or so.

~2500-2800 calories/day

Post workout recovery drink: Biotest Surge (since I had some leftover) or just plain ol' chocolate milk (sometimes throw in a scoop of protein powder if I am feeling hungry).

Bfast: Scrambled egg whites with a little cheese and a bunch of sautéed veggies. Handful of fresh fruit (raspberries, strawberries, blueberries, cherries...whatever looks good on Sunday when I shop for the week)

Snack: 1/4 cup almonds, carrots with 2 Tbs hummus.

Lunch: Spinach salad with feta or p. cheese, soy blend mix (from Costco), tomatoes and dressing made from 1 Tbs evoo and 1 Tbs balsamic vinegar and spices. Lean protein--usually around 8 oz of chicken, or steak (whatever I cook up on Sunday).

PM snack: Yogurt and protein shake (8oz skim milk/water/2 scoops protein).

Dinner: Lean protein and some sort of salad or other veggies (or recipe from Gourmet Nutrition cookbook which often have both veggies and meat in them). I often eat fish at night so I don't have anything heavy in me before bed.

Presleep snack: Protein shake. I added this recently because I was having a hard time getting in enough lean calories during the day.

Supplement with fish oil and a multi-vitamin. 

So far it's been working out pretty good...dropping weight pretty consistently, plenty of energy, and no noticable strength loss. I can update in another month if anyone cares.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

My biggest thing is. I hate leafy green veggies. Or pretty much any veggie that goes into a salad..

Drink less, eat better and ride more.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Nocturnus said:


> My biggest thing is. I hate leafy green veggies. Or pretty much any veggie that goes into a salad..


I never really understood why but I am the exact opposite really. I do enjoy my junk food and meats, but when I go to Subway I get something simple..turkey, cheese, and I get literally every single vegetable they have and get a half or quarter serving of mayo.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nocturnus said:


> My biggest thing is. I hate leafy green veggies. Or pretty much any veggie that goes into a salad..


You are NOT alone. I am in the same boat.

Literally, the only vegetables that I can stomach are lettuce, corn, celery, and potato's. Thats it. I can drive by the Farmers Market and look at the "beautiful" vegetables. But there is no way I can even begin to eat any them. I wish I could, but its NOT gonna happen.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Shocker99 said:


> You are NOT alone. I am in the same boat.
> 
> Literally, the only vegetables that I can stomach are lettuce, corn, celery, and potato's. Thats it. I can drive by the Farmers Market and look at the "beautiful" vegetables. But there is no way I can even begin to eat any them. I wish I could, but its NOT gonna happen.


Tastes are NOT static! By tracking how your diet helps you realize your goals you'll teach yourself to enjoy healthy food. At least that was the case for me.:thumbsup:

Ultimately now I enjoy healthy food and can not stand crap! YMMV


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'd be sad if I didn't like veggies. I was actually a vegetarian for the better part of a year and it was not bad at all.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

dadtorbn said:


> Tastes are NOT static! By tracking how your diet helps you realize your goals you'll teach yourself to enjoy healthy food. At least that was the case for me.:thumbsup:
> 
> Ultimately now I enjoy healthy food and can not stand crap! YMMV


I agree. Some of these complaints make me wonder if there is a 3yo at the keyboard. "EWWW VEGGIES. Dad, I just threw up a little in my mouf!"

Look at it like this- to clear a gap, you have to convince yourself that it is safer to hit it at full speed. To get healthy, you have to convince yourself to enjoy the things that make you healthy.

My fuggin green smoothies will put any $5 shake up for a challenge, so the sweet tooth can be fufilled. Otherwise - I never really crave a salad, but I never regret making and eating one!


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

dadtorbn said:


> Tastes are NOT static! By tracking how your diet helps you realize your goals you'll teach yourself to enjoy healthy food. At least that was the case for me.:thumbsup:
> 
> Ultimately now I enjoy healthy food and can not stand crap! YMMV


Oh how I wish I could enjoy vegetables. I try the v8 juices from time to time. And lately I have been adding extra lettuce to my salads or trying to add it to sandwiches. Ive cut out alot of bread though. There's not one bean that I really enjoy. I can tolerate soft beans in chili, but not if it it loaded with them. Peas make me wanna gag. A tomato would have to be swallowed whole just like when I was a kid. Cucumbers leave behind a nasty taste/aroma when put in a salad and then removed. They cant bump into anything. I guess Im ok with grilled onions from time to time. As long as they are thin. No carrots, no pickles. No spinach, broccoli, or cauliflower. Mushrooms, get out of town jack. Not big on watermelon or cantelopes either. Almost un-American, huh? Hey I know they are fruits.


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh, i'm fine with potatos, corn, peas, green beans and even brussel sprouts (amazing on that one). But those all seem to be the bad veggies.

June 1 is when I'm going to try to start getting stuff lined up and for the better. After two years of medical problems, I put on quite a bit of weight. I feel tired way to much. Even dropping like 30# would be sooo much better.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Speaking of diets...watch this :lol: :lol: :lol: if anyone gets a chance check out his other videos. Specifically his "chewed up" skit. He's got more about food and his diet and what his doctor thinks but I couldn't find them.


----------



## ILHitman (Aug 12, 2009)

Not a diet, but this is my typical day:

Breakfast: 2 scrambled eggs (from my own chickens) and 1 cup of coffee

Lunch: Coke Zero, 12-16oz meat (baked,grilled) 1/2 can of corn or green beans

Snack: 20g protein bar, 1 glass water

Supper: Coke Zero, 12-16oz meat (baked,grilled) 1/2 can of corn or green beans

Snack: 20g protein bar, 1 glass water

After workout (11pm) : 52g protein shake 

I also drink a few glasses of water through out the day.


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

Keep in mind that potatoes and corn are not vegetables.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeti2424 said:


> Keep in mind that potatoes and corn are not vegetables.


Tomato's are fruit!


----------



## quill12 (Sep 16, 2011)

HAHA! Scotch, and maybe a big hamburger?


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Below is a typical day for me. Probably too boring for most but I like to keep things simple. I have no idea how many calories I consume each day. I eat more or less or based on my energy needs. I've found that sticking primarily to high fiber/whole grains keeps me feeling full all day and virtually eliminates any cravings for sweets/junk food. I drink a lot of water throughout the day as well. I typically ride 8-12hrs a week (75% of that comes from commuting to and from work)

Pre-breakfast: 2-3 cups of coffee sweetened with Splenda and a little skim milk for creamer. If its a work day then I usually commute in to work on my bike "1hr" ride.

8am - Breakfast: Oatmeal (I sweeten it with 1tsp of Raw sugar and a chopped up banana). If I commuted to work "1hr" I'll also have a couple of slices of whole wheat toast with my oatmeal.

11am - Lunch: Typically will be Brown Rice with Pinto/Navy Beans and half a baked chicken breast.

2pm - Snack: typically 1-2 pieces of fruit

4pm - If I commuted and my stomach is feeling empty I may eat some "uncooked" plain instant oatmeal and chase it with water "not as bad as you would think". Otherwise I'll just have 1-2 cups of coffee.

6:30pm - 1hr commute home. Just drink water and spin my ass off.

8pm - Dinner: Either a repeat of Breakfast or Lunch


----------



## MX283 (Apr 15, 2010)

Go paleo! 

Eat lots of high quality meat (wild and/or grass fed), tons of fresh local veggies, a moderate amount of fruit fresh local fruit, sweet potatoes after exercising, eggs, nuts, and butter from grass fed cows. It's a lifestyle, not a "diet." It's really easy if you get rid of the other processed crap from you house. I've been eating a strict paleo diet for almost two years and I will never go back to eating grains or other processed crap.

I don't count calories, and I eat whenever I feel like it. In addition I've added 16 pounds of lean muscle and I am faster on my bike even with less time on my bike. The added muscle wasn't an accident. I'm a firefighter and decided I could use more strength so I've made an effort to add lean muscle.

If your goal is to lose weight then I would suggest weight lifting and/or crossfit style workouts. Cycling really isn't the best form of exercise for overall health. I love cycling but it has some serious flaws if it's your only form of exercise. Crossfit and weight lifting will give you better results with a minimal amount of time compared to cycling, and get you in better overall shape compared to cycling.

Maintaining lean muscle mass is imperative to overall health and fitness. I think too many cyclists think being skin and bones like a TDF cyclist is healthy. Cycling is fantastic exercise for getting in shape for cycling. It doesn't keep your body in very good shape for other sports of athletic activities so I don't make it the focal point of my exercise program.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

100% plant based (vegan), 1 gal. water per day minimum, and avoid processed foods/sugars/preservatives.

there is absolutely nothing necessary for or beneficial to the human machine that the animal kingdom (meat, dairy, etc.) offers that a plant based diet cannot provide.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

jamf said:


> Is it really necessary to eat more than 100grams of protein? Is there any health risks eating more than that. I would be worried about burning up my liver and kidneys


there are innumerable studies spanning well over 50 decades that have demonstrated the detrimental effects increased consumption of animal protein including cancer, alzheimer's, diabetes, renal dysfunction,heart disease, metabolic acidosis, high cholesterol, and osteoporosis among others. high protein diets can also result in plaques in the brain along with decreased brain size (BioMed Central (2009, October 20). Alzheimer's Researchers Find High Protein Diet Shrinks Brain)

diary intake has been directly linked to insulin dependent diabetes and calcium LOSS (numerous studies published in Lancet, American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, Journal of the American Dietetic Association, et. al). in fact, the nations that consume the most dairy have the greatest rates of osteoporosis.

additionally, the american cancer society engaged in a 20 year study that showed that red meat intake increases the risk of colon cancer by 30-40%. animal flesh intake has been directly linked to diverticulitis and rectal cancer as well.

the reason is that the intake of animal flesh and secretions (i.e. milk) cause the body to become acidic, which in turn causes a leaching of calcium from the bones/teeth to buffer the acid and return the body's pH to 7.

conversely, plant proteins do not have this effect on the body. additionally, studies spanning decades have also demonstrated that plant proteins are superior to animal proteins; and without the detrimental effects of animal proteins. cultures that consume the least animal flesh/secretions have the lowest rates of cancers, dementia, diabetes, heart disease, etc.

so yes, the literature, studies, and empirical evidence definitely prove the detriment of increased animal protein and conversely demonstrate no detriment for high intake of plant protein; along with the irrefutable detriment to the human machine to fuel it with animal flesh/secretions.



MX283 said:


> I will never go back to eating grains or other processed crap.


good on ya on the processed crap, but you may want to rethink eschewing grains from your diet as countless studies and empirical evidence has shown that doing so greatly increasing one's risk for developing a variety of health problems from heart disease to cancer.


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

RAW food is the answer. My dogs are on the BARF, bones and raw food diet, there condition is amazing. I beleive B12 a very important vitamin is eliminated during cooking. This is one of the main reasons why salads, fruits are so good for you. Keep away from anything processed and ride as much as you can. I have went from 175lb to 145lb in all my life I have never felt so fit. 30 inch waist is fantastic for me.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*No Dairy, no Soy, as much Organic as possible.--But Getting rid of Pesticides and dairy is the key*

Now I do eat mostly Paleo (I guess)--BUT this way if eating exactly the same every week has worked wonders (i do cheat with wings, chinese and Five Guys every now and then for the metabolism)--BUT at home is 100% healthy.

breakfast (Monday to Friday) is Steel cut Oatmeal (1.5 ounce maybe) with cinnamon and Organic Blueberries.

lunch (monday, wednesday, friday) is 2 'Harvestland' Sausage's (small pieces). (tuesday and thursday) is a wild salmon burger. [with Organic frozen veggies with every meal]

Dinner (Monday to Friday) is a 'Harvestland' chicken breasts [with Organic frozen veggies every meal]
--------------------
Weekends

Breakfast is 3 Organic Eggs with 'Green Mountain ******' Salsa

Lunch is one 1/4 pound Organic Burger with Organic Shitake Mushrooms

Dinner is Harvestland Chicken Strips (with fresh organic 'onion and red pepper')
------------------------------------
Snacks are Unsweetened Almond Milk (everyday) with Organic Peanut Butter.--ALSO Organic Oranges and banannas---[and frozen fruit bars.....] 
--------------------------------------------------follow this to a 'T' every single week... ----and take a multivatimin------BUT ONLY during the week--let your body regenerate during the weekends!!--Taking a multi everyday is like watering a plant everyday--oversaturate your cells that way!!

--I cook 80% of my food during the week all at once (including 2 burgers for weekends)---So that saved ALOT of time cooking also.... I also keep NO CANDY or Ice cream at home--I can't or I will eat the whole box (and have Diabetes 2)-----like I probably had a few times already!!!!!--then I built a 29er and started eating mostly Organic....

*Organic (or as close to it is the key)---and yes, drink Alot of water (no plastic bottles though)---*

--with my Biking and new Home Gym (with Lat pulldown)--I am really knocking 15 years off my age now!!!


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Not sure if someone's posted this one already, but I tried Fat Cyclist's avocado and egg white diet when I was trying to reach race weight last season. I wasn't as strict about it as he was. I'd slice up the avocado and place them on the egg whites on a piece of toast. I added a few pepper blends as well for flavor. I couldn't eat it all the time like he does, but it does make a pretty filling recovery food to prevent me from binge eating after a big ride.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

Lots and lots of water throughout the day too. Can't say enough about the wonders of water.


----------

